# get my motorcycle helmet approved for Philippines



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

I want to use my own DOT approved shortie helmet in Philippines, is there a way to get the Philippine approval sticker?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I think the DOT approved helmets are okay but? I'd spend the 100 peso's for the ICC sticker at your nearest DTI office only, don't get a fake ICC sticker. Below is a click and go map of the nearest DTI Office. But like everything here, they might not have any stickers so you'll be stuck with another receipt that you'll have to keep in the wallet.

Contact Us


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

sell me yours, hahaha. thanks. I would have been looking for DOT or Dept of scooters and water buffalos


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think that this program has expired. No more issuance of ICC stickers for helmets: DTI | Sun.Star I would just buy another half helmet over here. They are not hard to find over here.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Get a decent helmet to save your head and dont worry about that ridiculous law. I spent $200 on a special helmet that was on their approved list 2 years ago and it has never been enforced in the checkpoints that I have bothered to stop at.(this does not apply to Manila.) Best bet is learn the difference between H.P.G. checkpoints, which you should stop for, and comelec and LTO checkpoints that are better blown off in less you are in the mood to foil an extortion attempt. H.P.G. might shoot you, stop for those. If you dont mind a little risk, learn a very influential politicians biography and claim that they are your ninong or wifes uncle. Learn the story front and back. Politely claim that this traffic stop has you worried and that you would like to call for some advice from said influential dude. They will scatter rather than call your bluff, but you have to be good.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

In our area the LTO has check points for motorcycles all the time, rarely the car. I've been told by the Brangay and the police that as foreigners they look at us as telling the truth, I couldn't imagine getting caught in a lie... so I never lie or it's just something my Dad taught me at a young age and it's got me a very long way in life, same with immigration, there was an issue when I first applied for a 13a Visa and I made sure to tell the truth and sure enough my package was completed.

Sure miss the stateside helmets though, I'd get that taken care of from DTI, they have spots all over and the cost is only 100 peso's.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> In our area the LTO has check points for motorcycles all the time, rarely the car. I've been told by the Brangay and the police that as foreigners they look at us as telling the truth, I couldn't imagine getting caught in a lie... so I never lie or it's just something my Dad taught me at a young age and it's got me a very long way in life, same with immigration, there was an issue when I first applied for a 13a Visa and I made sure to tell the truth and sure enough my package was completed.
> 
> Sure miss the stateside helmets though, I'd get that taken care of from DTI, they have spots all over and the cost is only 100 peso's.


What is there to tell the truth about? You either have your OR/CR, license and ins. or not.Your vehicles condition is either in violation or not. That rarely matters. God bless and live your life as you see fit, as I will mine.


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

gee I'm a master st BS with a straight face


----------



## MR2 (Oct 3, 2013)

All they ever ask for here at checkpoints is my license. I have a Philippine license and new bike. I am still waiting for a license plate. I keep all the papers under the seat in a ziplock bag. 

I used to pull out all the papers when I was at a checkpoint which just made things more complicated. I did that once. My girlfriend told me no talking alot with the checkpoint hun. 

Now I just hand my license over, they hand it back, and I go.


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

I looked at helmets for sale in Philippines, they all had a DOT sticker, is that what Philippines use ?? Because my helmet has DOT on it....


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

If you are trying to buy a helmet that is available for the holographic sticker in the Philippines than, no, having a U.S. DOT approved helmet will do you no good. Instead, the Philippines has a list of approved helmets that are in compliance with that old program. Most of those helmets are junk that you would not want to get into an accident with. As I said before, buy a helmet based on your risk tolerance and dont worry about their stupid law. This is your brain you are attempting to protect, and as such should be your primary concern. I bought the best helmet on their list two years ago for $200. in the states. (over $400.00 in the Philippines.) and I could not get a sticker because they implemented the program before they printed the stickers. I ride thousands of miles a year there and it has never been an issue. As far as I can tell it is not even enforced for foreigners. Protect your head, you only get one noggin!


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

I saw a blog, said DOT were OK and accepted. I have a good shorty lid, good fit,, packed it,, I have a full coverage (too hot for there/ only riding scooter), can't remember what name but it fits, I had a Shoei that fit terrible. I just want a shorty helmet. I've got 48 years experience riding.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Import Commodity Clearance Sticker (ICC)*



TedDBayer said:


> I looked at helmets for sale in Philippines, they all had a DOT sticker, is that what Philippines use ?? Because my helmet has DOT on it....


Here's some short-cuts, you could pay someone to do this for you, make sure they get receipts. More information on this. DOT sticker means nothing, the police will be looking for that ICC sticker, funny thing is most citizens in our area don't wear the helmet but the foreigner without a helmet will get a ticket.

DTI: Registering helmets is a simple process | Inquirer News

The helmet law | Inquirer Opinion

REMINDER | Motorcycle riders' helmets need ICC stickers by Jan. 1 - DTI


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm leaving in few hours, I'll try to get sticker for helmet, if not just use it. The police never stopped me before.. I'll just watch for them and detour.


----------



## MR2 (Oct 3, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> funny thing is most citizens in our area don't wear the helmet but the foreigner without a helmet will get a ticket.


This ^ so true!

Also...

You can tell if the girl riding on the back is in a relationship with the older guy driving. She will be wearing a helmet.


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

I went to LTR to finalize scooter ownership, still waiting,,,,, asked about a helmet sticker, girl said not to worry about it so I'm not.,,, and on another note,, found a 2014 Yamaha soul I with 6400 kms, looked good, had GF get one of her friends that has a motorcycle to look at it, decent price, so I said buy it,,, arrived noticed scooter shuttered on take off, and rattle can painted over chips,, variator pulley weights were worn out,, ** Filipinos- scooter has a lot more kms on it...


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

I would not buy used. They are routinely parted out before sale or repossession. I am partial to the Honda Wave for trouble free, long term ownership. I also had fairly good luck with a 2004 Barako that I bought new and put 80,000 klicks on. Just my 2 cents as I have no experience with Yamaha's Asian market product. I am glad they are over the helmet B.S. Pretty un enforceable anyway...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry about the motorcycle purchase...ugh. When someone tells me don't worry about, it'll cost me always, I see whole families still riding around without helmets but I'm the one who's getting pulled over, Lol, gotta love it but then again we might be (foreigners) the only ones that can afford the fee's.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Sorry about the motorcycle purchase...ugh. When someone tells me don't worry about, it'll cost me always, I see whole families still riding around without helmets but I'm the one who's getting pulled over, Lol, gotta love it but then again we might be (foreigners) the only ones that can afford the fee's.


You got that right! I found a way about 6 years ago to stop the harassment by the local fuzz. Simple fix -- I put a sidecar on my motor and the problem was solved instantly.

We still have to stop at PNP checkpoints like anyone else from time to time and I don't mind that. 
But at least we are no longer seen as their next financial kick start.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mcalleyboy said:


> When someone tells me don't worry about, it'll cost me always.


Ain't that the truth ! !

Fred


----------

